

Make the web faster - Daniiltje
https://developers.google.com/speed/docs/best-practices/rtt

======
renas
ohhh really!?!? Come on!!!

What about removing all the crap ADS?!

They go on infinite round trips to find all the AD servers!!

it is RI-DI-CU-LO-US !

